# picture contest



## anelk002 (Sep 25, 2012)

Post just one picture of ur tegu/tegus to see who has the best picture....of course nobody will actually win its just for fun lol ... 
This is my b&w tegu Cronk. I got him a Thursday from Johnny from Teguterra. This was while he was eating he walked right up to me and made a nice pose lol [attachment=5342]


----------



## Diablo (Sep 25, 2012)

[attachment=5343]


Tegu staring contest


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2012)

My awesome picture taking skills of my baby blue


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 25, 2012)

There used to be photo contests. There has been talk about calenders as well and t-shirts but its been hard to get it completely organized. People used to be able to win one of Bobbys tegus but I don't see that being a possibility. Another prize idea mentioned was a small gift card to one of the online stores. If there are enough people interested I'm sure we can find a way to arrange some kind of a contest.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

On frog forum.net we have a monthly contest you intent the picture and then it's voted on by the entire site who's is best then that picture is on the home page for the entire month it's really cool

[attachment=5344]


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 26, 2012)

[attachment=5345]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 26, 2012)

[attachment=5346]
Cuddling


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

Man i gotta step my game up..lol

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## chriswizz (Sep 26, 2012)

heres my entry, george showing off his blue, hes a right poser.



[/img]


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

chriswizz FTW!!!


My baby steve! hope i can get him back


----------



## bwiegmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's Kyle and Bernie  
[attachment=5351]
[attachment=5352]


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 26, 2012)

here is biggin the day he arrived.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Kirby creeping around my computer
[attachment=5353]


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Kirby creeping around my computer



d'aawwww.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 26, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> On frog forum.net we have a monthly contest you intent the picture and then it's voted on by the entire site who's is best then that picture is on the home page for the entire month it's really cool



I love this idea....


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2012)

I planned on starting monthly photo contests next month...
Let's allow one more day of submissions here and then we can set up a poll to have people vote for their favorites


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Josh said:


> I planned on starting monthly photo contests next month...
> Let's allow one more day of submissions here and then we can set up a poll to have people vote for their favorites



sounds awesome!!



Logie_Bear said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > On frog forum.net we have a monthly contest you intent the picture and then it's voted on by the entire site who's is best then that picture is on the home page for the entire month it's really cool
> ...



same here


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> heres my entry, george showing off his blue, hes a right poser.
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 26, 2012)

_Since it's an official contest now  I'll hold back and just post a few,... couple.









_


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

omg bubbles adorable! (on the other to keep it from getting out of hand we only enter ONE a month per person i think its a good rule)


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 26, 2012)

kimbo chillin on my lap

[attachment=5354]


----------



## chelvis (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright here is mine (6 years of pictures are a lot to go through) 






Best Buddies!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 26, 2012)

[attachment=5355]a tongue pic for niles :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 26, 2012)

Loki basking on some eggs


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 27, 2012)

[attachment=5356]


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 27, 2012)

[attachment=5357]Midgard


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 27, 2012)

So many awesome pics in this thread! Will there be rules for the photo contest? Like, number of submissions per person, etc?

Here's 2 shots of mizz Esmeralda:

[attachment=5359]

[attachment=5360]


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 27, 2012)

love the pics!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 27, 2012)

[attachment=5361]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll write up some rules for next month's contest.

For this one, submit two photos each. We'll start voting ASAP!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hope Im not too late


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 27, 2012)

since we are allowed two here is my second lol

[attachment=5363]


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 27, 2012)

These pics are all so awesome!!! I love this idea!


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 29, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> On frog forum.net we have a monthly contest you intent the picture and then it's voted on by the entire site who's is best then that picture is on the home page for the entire month it's really cool



yea i know in the skink forum that i'm part of there's a monthly contest and whoever wins goes in for that month in a calendar they make


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is how we show off the winner on the other to get a idea if what in thinking [attachment=5373]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 29, 2012)

R.I.P Zeus I miss u

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: RE: picture contest*



chitodadon said:


> R.I.P Zeus I miss u
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Awww 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tresh (Sep 29, 2012)

Ember, the new arrival, letting me know she's hungry for more food! 

[attachment=5375]

And, her new favorite spot, sleeping in her waterdish. Derp lizard!

[attachment=5376]


----------



## chriswizz (Sep 30, 2012)

My second pic, this one is so cute.
[attachment=5381]

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 30, 2012)

This is my fav pic of me and Godzilla


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 30, 2012)

[attachment=5382]
[attachment=5383]


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2012)

OK - time to vote!


----------

